# My Orchid Collection



## Cat (May 14, 2015)

*I will be using this thread to post pictures of new Orchids I add to my collection*

Hello everyone. My real name is Monique. I was at one point a very competitive gamer and played almost every online MMO games for the PVP (player vs player, aka kill other people that play the game) This was a fun way to vent stress when I had a machine at work that decided to be a pain all day. I work for Magna and because of this I hate mustangs (Sorry if anyone drives one of these cars...but they have got to be the most pain in the *** car to make) Anyways back when I was a gamer I always used the name Cat and that is why I used it on this website.

I decided to make a thread with my collection so here we go. This is a basic list without the names of the parents and what not because I find it looks cleaner.

Flask = Deflasked Seedlings, Dunno how many yet.
Seedling = Young Plant.
NBS = Near Blooming Size
BS = Blooming Size

Paphiopedilum

- Paph. fowliei, NBS.
- Paph. Angel Hair (St. Swithhin x sanderianum), seedling. 
- Paph. Spiderman (Michael Koopowitz x adductum), seedling. 
- Paph. St. Swithin (philippinense x rothschildianum), seedling. 
- Paph. Prince Edward of york x sanderianum, seedling. 
- Paph. wardii alba, BS.
- Paph. wardii, BS.
- paph. superbiens, BS.
- paph. dayanum, BS.
- paph. Norito Hasegawa, Seedling.
- paph Franz Glanz, Seedling.
- Paph. Spiderman x Paph. sanderianum, NBS.
- Paph. Shin-Yi's Pride (Michael Koopowitz x rothschildianum), BS. 
- Paph. rothschildianum, NBS.
- Paph. Chiu Hua Dancer, BS.
- Paph. sanderianum, (11 Seedlings).
- Paph. Yang-Ji Hawk , (10 Seedlings).
- Paph. Harold Koopowitz, (4 Seedlings).
- Paph. Prince Edward of York, Flask.
- Paph.Wossner Black Wings, Flask.
- Paph. stonei x Johanna Burkhart, Flask.
- Paph. Michael Koopowtiz, Flask.
- Paph. rothschildianum, Flask.
- Paph. Susan Booth, Flask.
- Paph. sanderianum, BS.
- Paph. lowii album, Seedling.
- Paph. gardineri, Seedling.
- Paph. stonei, (4 Seedlings).
- Paph. Michael Koopowitz (philippinense x sanderianum), BS.
- Paph Johanna Burkhardt (rothschildianum x adductum), BS.
- Paph gigantifolium, Seedling.
- Paph. hainanense x sib ('Shine & Glory' x 'Wide Wings'), BS
- Paph. adductum, BS
- Paph. Yangji Apple (philippinense x anitum), BS
- Paph. sangii, BS 
- Paph. philippinense, BS

Phragmipedium

- Phrag. cardinale, BS.
- Phrag. besseae, BS, (x2).
- Phrag. besseae v. flavum, Seedlings.
- Phrag ((kovachii x besseae) x kovachii), (14-17 Seedlings).
- Phrag (kovachii x Jason Fischer), (8 Seedlings).
- Phrag (kovachii x (kovachii x dalessandroi)), (7 Seedlings).
- Phrag. Eumelia Arias (kovachii x schlimii), BS (x2).
- Phrag. Ice Princess (pearcei x St. Ouen), BS. 
- Phrag. kovachii, (5 Seedlings).
- Phrag. Barbara Leann (besseae x fischeri) x besseae, Seedling.
- Phrag.Fritz Schomberg (kovachii x besseae), (2 Seedlings).
- Phrag. Hanne Popow (besseae x schlimii) x kovachii, Seedling. 
- Phrag. Incan Treasure (kovachii x longifolium), Seedling.
- Phrag. Hanne Popow (besseae x schlimii), BS.
- Phrag Fritz Schomburg (besseae x kovachii), BS, (x2).
- Phrag Eric Young (besseae x longifolium), BS.

Other

- cypripedium parviflorum var pubescens. 
- cypripedium reginae.
- cypripedium kentucky Pink.
- cypripedium acaule.
- brasiliorchis schunkeana, NBS.
- dracula gigas, NBS.
- onc. Twinkle 'Fantasy', BS.
- odontocidium Sunny Daze 'Hilo Bay', BS.
- onc. Heaven Scent 'Redolence', BS.
- masd. maui gold, BS.


*My Wish List​*​

Red = At the top of my list, Really, Really want.
Orange= Not at the top of my list but still a want.
Green = Plants I would just like to have at some point.

*Paphiopedilums:*

-Paph. Randy Booth (Lady Isabel x randsii)
-Paph. randsii
-Paph. adductum (1-2 more)
-Paph. sanderianums *Blooming Size or Near Blooming Size* (1-2 more)
-Paph. sanderianum Hybrids I don't have
-Paph. stonei *Blooming Size or Near Blooming Size* 
-Paph. malipoense
-Paph. bellatulum

*phragmipedium:*

-Phrag. China Dragon
-Phrag. kovachii *Blooming Size or Near Blooming Size* 
-Phrag Andean Tears 
-Phrag. besseae (Peach, and Orange)
-Phrag. Belle Hogue Point
-Phrag. kovachii Hybrids I don't have
-Phrag. Fireball

*Other:*

-disa kewensis or something that looks similar
-cypripediums (Already have Yellow, Red, Pink)

This is my Seedling growing area. It's between 80-87 degrees F with 70-75% humidity during the day and 70-75 degrees F with 90-95 humidity at night. This is if I leave the door closed. I can open the door at a few different places to change the temperature and humidity.



I do have a couple computer fans in here.



Some Orchid Seedling Pictures.















A plant shelf that we made. This was a group effort to make with everyone in the house. I maybe guilty for using the plasma cutter at work. I still need to add another light for the lower shelf and some fans.



I'm also growing some dwarf Banana, Apple, Tangerine, and Lemon trees from seeds.



A Sunroom in progress that we added on to the house. It's getting there. I'll need to make a few more smaller plant shelves for this room.






A greenhouse also in progress. Still need to lay a floor down, and add stuff like plant shelves, fans, etc..



Some Cypripediums.



A berry garden with some strawberries, and blueberries.



It's Chico-Baby!!!! She follows me around like a shadow.


----------



## Cat (May 14, 2015)

And a grass killer! This thing needs to go back in the water already.


----------



## Marco (May 14, 2015)

Great collection and greenhouse looks good. I was about to say where are you going to put all those seedlings when they grow up. 

Thanks for sharing


----------



## eggshells (May 14, 2015)

Nice setup. I used to play a lot too. Though I like strategy games and rpgs. Just built a rig for that which I haven't touch because i was busy on paphs. Hahahaha. Anyways, nice setup.


----------



## AdamD (May 14, 2015)

Now that's a good start. I might be a bit jealous...


----------



## Justin (May 14, 2015)

nice work!


----------



## Paphman910 (May 14, 2015)

Wow! You got a beautiful setup and the kitty is so cute.


----------



## NYEric (May 14, 2015)

Nice to meet you. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## SlipperFan (May 14, 2015)

Great collection! With a new sunroom and greenhouse, it looks like you have room to grow all you seedlings. You'll be surprised how fast these fill up!


----------



## orchideya (May 15, 2015)

Great collection! :clap:
You are so lucky - sunroom AND greenhouse. I can't convince my husband to build either....


----------



## troy (May 15, 2015)

I don't care much for mustangs either, I'm a truck guy, lol...


----------



## Cat (May 15, 2015)

Some seedling motivation.

The picture used belongs to Hugorchids. 







The picture used belongs to Paphman910. The funny thing here is these seedlings are also from Paphman910. Double motivation maybe?


----------



## Cat (May 24, 2015)

Drove down to meet John today in London. This is everything I got this time.

-Paph. Michael Koopowitz (Philippinense x Sanderianum) -Back right in Bloom
-Paph Johanna Burkhardt 'Charlie' (Rothschildianum x Adductum) -Back left
-Paph Gigantifolium 'Awesome' x Self -On the left
-Phrag. Besseae V. Flavum 'Charlie' -On the right


----------



## Marco (May 24, 2015)

Good pickup! I love multis. I have a feeling that the Johanna Burkhardt is going to be something.

Is that an alienware keyboard?


----------



## Cat (May 24, 2015)

Yes it is. I was at one point a very competitive gamer and got paid to play. I did not like all the sitting around I had to do playing so I know longer do that. I do still have an alienware area 51 computer and everything inside is liquid cooling including the video card. I also have the alienware keyboard, razer naga epic mouse and 2, 30 inch monitors.


----------



## Migrant13 (May 24, 2015)

Nice looking additions. That blooming Koopowitz looks great.


----------



## Paphman910 (May 24, 2015)

That stonei is in bud again this year! It only have 4 flower buds this year. Did not expect it to flower till next year. I am going to self it and see if I will get viable seeds.

I like your computer! My case is a Coolermaster HAF 932 and it is a big boy box!

Computer is used for surfing orchid but it has a GTX 780 gaming card in it.


----------



## Cat (May 24, 2015)

One day I will ninja that Stonei off your hands :ninja: If you let me re pot it for you I promise not to let a piece jump into my bag


----------



## Marco (May 24, 2015)

Cat - nice good choice on the computer. No wonder you have good taste in multis. I was thinking about getting an Alienware machine a couple of years ago. Ended up going with an iMac instead. I used to play game a lot a couple of years back befor work over took my time. Now I finally have time to just get back into plants.


----------



## Cat (Jun 17, 2015)

Got a box of goodies in today from another member. I was only expecting 2 Phrags but there was 4 in the box! I should be getting another box of goodies in tomorrow or Friday but this 2nd box will have Paphs. 

What I got today:
- Phrag. Eumelia Arias (kovachii x schlimii)
- Phrag. Hanne Popow (besseae x schlimii)
- Phrag Fritz Schomburg (besseae x kovachii)
- Phrag Eric Young (besseae x longifolium)





I also took this picture just for Eric. You know what it is!


----------



## NYEric (Jun 17, 2015)

What? What!?


----------



## Cat (Jun 17, 2015)

NYEric said:


> What? What!?



The 2nd and 3rd picture from my post today is my besseae in bud.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 18, 2015)

Very nice. Keep us posted.


----------



## Cat (Jun 18, 2015)

Got another box of goodies in today.

adductum (front left), hainanense (front right), Yangji Apple (big one in the back), sangii (back right).


----------



## Migrant13 (Jun 18, 2015)

Impressive collection and nice recent additions. There should be some great posts of flowers from you in the near future.


----------



## Marco (Jun 18, 2015)

Good picks. Particularly the apple!


----------



## Cat (Jul 9, 2015)

besseae should have a flower soon.


----------



## Marco (Jul 10, 2015)

Can't wait!


----------



## Paphman910 (Jul 10, 2015)

nice bessease! You better grow them on an incline so the new growth roots properly.


----------



## Cat (Sep 21, 2015)

Picture update of my seedling dome.


----------



## Migrant13 (Sep 21, 2015)

The future looks bright!


----------



## Bjorn (Sep 22, 2015)

If all that grows up, you might need to expand your growing area quite dramatically - or get rid of plants....Nevertheless very nice


----------



## NYEric (Sep 22, 2015)

!! Wow!


----------



## Justin (Sep 22, 2015)

looking good! agree that is going to be a big collection in 5-10 years!


----------



## Marco (Sep 22, 2015)

those are some healthy looking seedlings.


----------

